# free range rats



## Fuscus (Jun 26, 2010)

About two or three weeks ago, I had an "enclosure malfunction" and lost a pair of rats, a bi-color male and an albino female. Since then I have been seeing the female, even able to hand feed her but was unable to catch her. 
Anyhow I saw her again about an hour ago and had another futile attempt. While I was attempting to catch her I picked up an empty feed bag. It felt heavy so I looked inside and found the male.

So straight into an empty cage he went.

And about 10 minutes ago I caught her - yay. My rats are normally as calm as, but she was determined to sink her incisors into me. She learnt a few lessons during her walk on the wild side.

And as a final bonus she is really peggers - fit to pop. They we really lucky too, the coastal who guards the rat farm has disappeared for the winter.


----------



## grimbeny (Jun 26, 2010)

I have had a couple escape over the years. I had about 6 growing rats escape and couldn't get them all, they ended up breeding and it got to the point where i had to relocate all my rats and put bait out. I have also had experiences like yours where they will come up to you during regular maintenance to see whats going on.


----------



## Bez84 (Jun 26, 2010)

grimbeny said:


> I have had a couple escape over the years. I had about 6 growing rats escape and couldn't get them all, they ended up breeding and it got to the point where i had to relocate all my rats and put bait out. I have also had experiences like yours where they will come up to you during regular maintenance to see whats going on.


 
Nah bugger bait when it gets that bad all u need is an air rifle with a nightvision scope and a few drinks. lol


----------



## No-two (Jun 26, 2010)

Haha, good work. I've had a few escapees. I can sometimes catch them but I never keep them, I allways cull them, I have some living in the walls of the rodent shed behind the insulation, mongrels.


----------



## Hsut77 (Jun 26, 2010)

Good to hear it happens to a few people. I had a grey weaner escape on me one clean and as the door was open I assumed it had headed for the hills. You know what they say about assumptions..... I found him, well my Miniature Pincher found him 3 months later. He had built a little home under my freezer and been living the high life under 100kg of his frozen brethren. After a worm, mite treatment and a month of quarantine he joined the breeding team and is now the biggest fattest Rat we own. He is now know a Hobo.


----------



## Jungletrans (Jun 26, 2010)

There are strange things going on in the double garage where the rodents live in winter . l dropped a couple of weiners a few months ago , they ran off and that was that . For quite some time now l have been finding rat droppings on the top of the tanks [ glass fishtanks with mesh lids ] no problem , the escapies must still be around , wrong . l stuck my head in the other night and saw a big black wild rat scuttle away . Now the tricky bit , one of the females just had a litter , half of which are black ???? They are growing normally , easy to handle , same shape as the others just black .


----------

